# 2016 Hop Harvest



## hb99 (Sep 16, 2016)

I just put this season's Hallertau crop in freezer.

I started off with 1# 14 oz leaving me with 8 oz after drying.













100_1811.JPG



__ hb99
__ Sep 16, 2016






Anyone else harvest yet?


----------

